# pic of new ob hive



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice looking OB Hive there RiverRat, thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Drapers' is from PA, isn't it? I have a honey customer who is interested in an Observation hive like yours. Do you have the contact info? PM me if you wish.
Thanks.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Drapers' is from PA, isn't it? I have a honey customer who is interested in an Observation hive like yours. Do you have the contact info? PM me if you wish.
> Thanks.


.
The owner of Drapers in PA is a Brother to the Owner of Drapers in Auburn Nebraska. I will PM you the details


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

i dont get it?how do the bees collect the pollen?there trapped in the box it looks like?remember..i know nothing about this stuff so im puzzled on how the bees collect pollen?


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

MJ they go outside through a tube of somekind... mine is visible but his is way nicer, going out the bottom... his also is on a turn table and can rotate. His is way cooler than my old one. I built my first one back in the early 70's. It was fun watching them in my bedroom. Then I bought one that was a little bigger and nicer. I want his now...lol


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Very nice! Does it come as is, or did you need to finish it?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Borjn It came as is complete with frames and plastic foundation I took out the plastic and added wax. all that is needed to do is buy and attach a tube for them to go outside and add the bees. Total turn key hive minus the bees for $295.00


----------



## NCNewBeekeeper08 (Jul 16, 2008)

Very very nice ob hive Riverrat. I have never seen one except in pictures and this is a great one. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------

